# PES 2010 DFB Screenshots.



## ATi-Maniac93 (9. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute , ich habe hier ein paar Frische Screenshots von PES 2010-die Treiber einstellungen :#

Mipmap : high quality
Smoothvision AF:8x
AA 8samples

Viel Spaß beim guggen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

